# heel blisters - any workaround?



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 30, 2007)

I mostly hike in cross-trainers or trail running shoes but recently decided to try a mid-cut hiking boot (LLBean Mtn Tread which was about the only lightweight option I found that comes in the wide size I need).  Anyway, I made it about 3/4 up Monadnock, which is normally about as challenging as a flight of stairs to me, on sunday before turning around due to blisters on the backs of my heels.  Ive never had this happen w/ low shoes.  Is this a common thing w/ mid-cut boots?  I know the blisters happened because my heels were lifting (and thus rubbing on back) in the boot when I calf-pushed up steep footings, but I just dont see how its possible to prevent that. I tried lacing tight, loose, all the way up, not all the way up, nothing really worked. I wore the same 2-sock combo Ive worn on 20+ mile hikes in low-cut shoes.  Any suggestions?  I hate to think I wasted $120 :sad:


----------



## snoseek (May 30, 2007)

try going with moleskin on your heel until your boots break in. oh, and you may find that if you hike frequently enough, the skin on your feet will toughen up and hopefully resist blistering. maybe pack some of that 2nd skin stuff in case things go wrong?


----------



## MarcHowes (May 31, 2007)

two words:

Duct Tape

Cheaper than moleskin and you have the option of putting huge amounts on if needed -- not to mention you don't need a knife to cut it!

I've had the same problem with every pair of boots I've ever owned, I get blisters for a while until they are properly broken in or my feet adjust. There are also ways of lacing the boots that will prevent heel lifting -- I can't really describe them, but if your boots have the hooks near the top of the tongue you can lace it a particular way to add/relieve pressure from certain points. I had a lady from EMS show me how to lace mine at a demo and it helped A LOT!


----------



## cbcbd (May 31, 2007)

After break in, if it still does that then:

-Moleskin: Great stuff, doesn't come loose with sweat like duct tape does... but I don't like to rely on it full time
-Replacement insoles: Sometimes the stock insole doesn't have enough of a heel cup to hold your heel in place - and sometimes an insole will take away some of the volume of the boot, making a more snug fit over your instep. The green Superfeet are pretty standard and work for most. I'm a fan of Sole.

Do you have foot problems or sensitive feet? Just wondering why you would go from lightweight, comfortable sneakers to boots... it's usually the other way around. 

But in case you do get blisters on a hike and want to keep going on, the best solution is a combo of moleskin with 2nd skin.

2nd skin is a gelatinous cover - you cut a piece of it and slap it on your exposed or popped blister. Cover it with moleskin.  There is nothing more heavenly for your blisters!!


----------



## MRGisevil (May 31, 2007)

MarcHowes said:


> two words:
> 
> Duct Tape
> 
> ...




Second. If you're nursing a blister and don't want the pain associated with ripping duct tape off of one, just add a bandaid underneath.


----------



## MarcHowes (May 31, 2007)

> -Moleskin: Great stuff, doesn't come loose with sweat like duct tape does..



Ah! has been a big debate in the past so I'm told anyways.... Moleskin VS Duct tape.

I've always had one really annoying problem with moleskin that I just plain cant seem to get around. When I put it on (I used to put it on my heel before hikes always) I have a problem when I put my socks on. Somehow the sock always manages to catch the moleskin dog-earing a corner. Its a slippery slope from there-- over time the dog ear grows and finally exposes the blister, makes a blister, or just pulls off the moleskin entirely! Ive tried smoothing the corners, all sorts of crap like that -- nothing (im putting it on dry feet too)

Anyways, I've never had the same problem with duct tape (you'd think it would be just as big an issue, not on my feet tho) but i have had both come off due to sweat. When the problem was real severe I used to wrap most of my heel area with several pieces making this giant cup shaped thing. It would almost always come loose during the hike, but it would stay in place well enough to prevent a blister (its uncomfy at first too)

I've heard a good middle ground is to put moleskin on first then duct tape over it. I guess it boils down to "whatever works for you"  I'm sure one of the options mentioned here will!!!!!


----------



## cbcbd (May 31, 2007)

Ah, MarcHowes... keep posting these blasted duct taping falacies... let me have at them with my brave tales of moleskin!! Let the battle begin!!


Lol, nah, I've heard the discussion and I too have to admit that my moleskin has also slid due to sweat... but in my case not as readily as duct tape. Maybe my feet make some sort of duct tape kriptonite-sweat that seems to not affect it's brother moleskin as much. 

I hear the whole heel cup thing too - at my worse blistering moment I made a duct tape ankle brace (wraping around top of ankle and around instep and arch), to prevent the heel part from sliding down. Still in pain I stumbled onto a camp full of Canadian troops. Before feeding me pasta and wine, their medic took care of my heel blister with some 2nd skin and moleskin - never had I felt such joy having a blister!!

All right... your move


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! I guess the answer to one of my original questions is yes, this is common :smile:  

cbcbd - to answer your question, the main reason Im trying to switch to a hiking boot is Im looking for more support underfoot. The last couple seasons Ive become tired of the soles of my shoes flexing and bending under every stone and root I step on, and thus transferring most of the pressure to my feet. (But that's what you get w/ New Balance cross trainers that are little better than regular running sneakers!).  

The Merrel's / Salomon's / Vasque's / etc's out there make some superb trail shoes (both low and mid) that are superlight yet have really rigid (& grippy) soles but unfortunately I can't wear any of them.  Ive got moderate bunyons on the little-toe sides of my feet that force me wear at least 2E width shoes, of which LLBean (and virtually no one else) has a good selection.

As for the boot height, I just wanted to gain some more ankle support (as a preventative not a need) and I thought the only downside would be a tiny bit extra weight which I can handle. arghh, guess I was wrong!  Ive always thought I have strong ankles, but I also play a lot volleyball year round, where ankle injuries are extremely common, so I guess I wanted to reduce one risk element.  

Thanks again for the suggestions on the moleskin and DT - I'll have to do a few more disposable/ experiment hikes before I try to continue peak bagging NH.  Believe it or not Ive been hiking in the whites for ~10 years now (Im 34) and Ive never actually had to deal w/ a blister while on the trail.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 31, 2007)

Oh, MarcHowes & cbcbd - sorry to interrupt. Please debate on! - it's informative :grin:


----------



## skibum9995 (May 31, 2007)

I'm a fan of the duct tape method, but I don't get blisters very often.


----------



## marcski (Jun 1, 2007)

Years ago....as a kid...my dad always used the moleskin...or cutting out the center of a molefoam for really bad issues.  seemed to work. 

But, about 10 years ago, on a 5- night back country trip someone I know got bad blisters.  The guide put some gauze and then duct tape.  More duct tape after each day.  Pain-free the rest of the trip.  However, I'm told, his feet were quite discolored purple and green upon return.  But no damage.


----------



## czimborbryan (Jun 3, 2007)

You may also wish to wear a pair of thin polypropaline socks under your hiking socks.  This will help to buffer the rubbing better than just one pair.  More Advice:

* Moleskin over hot-spot or blister
*Apply duct tape over moleskin
* Wear two pairs of socks (wool socks over poly work great because the bulk helps to tighten the fit from allowing heel slip; they also do not feel hot on your feet for some reason)
*Break-in your boots before long hikes (at least 10 miles of short hikes)
*Fit matters most.  I once had a pair of Asolo Globaline boots that I didn't get a chance to break-in, but never caused blisters or hot spots.  They fit perfectly.
*Once you start to feel the burn of rubbing, duct tape the hot spots ASAP before blisters erupt.
* Try swimming instead.


----------



## David Metsky (Jun 3, 2007)

The cause of your blisters may simply be badly fitting boots.  Many boot makers don't fit certain feet, so shopping for boots should be a long and detailed process.  I spend over an hour in a store with a good selection of boots wearing the socks I'm going to hike in and wander all over the store for 15-20 minutes.

Duct tape and moleskin and some of the newer nuskin treatments all work, but the best solution is finding boots and socks that don't cause them.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Jun 25, 2007)

marcski said:


> Years ago....as a kid...my dad always used the moleskin...or cutting out the center of a molefoam for really bad issues.  seemed to work.
> 
> But, about 10 years ago, on a 5- night back country trip someone I know got bad blisters.  The guide put some gauze and then duct tape.  More duct tape after each day.  Pain-free the rest of the trip.  However, I'm told, his feet were quite discolored purple and green upon return.  But no damage.



I had the same problem at tucks with brand new boots. I had duct tape and a white tee shirt that I cut up for the day and that is what I used. My blisters were the size of 1/2 dollars. I skied at sunday river 3 out of the 4 days after with gauze and tape. I was in pain most of the time:x


----------



## JimG. (Jun 26, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> The cause of your blisters may simply be badly fitting boots.  Many boot makers don't fit certain feet, so shopping for boots should be a long and detailed process.  I spend over an hour in a store with a good selection of boots wearing the socks I'm going to hike in and wander all over the store for 15-20 minutes.
> 
> Duct tape and moleskin and some of the newer nuskin treatments all work, but the best solution is finding boots and socks that don't cause them.



Simple is best...my only addition would be to bring a few extra pair of varying thickness socks along. Mostly to have a dry pair of socks at the summit to change into for the hike down. Keeping feet/socks dry is a biggie for me.


----------



## threecy (Jun 28, 2007)

One of the best ways to prevent blisters is to gradually ramp up your hiking distance/difficulty.


----------

